# SSD Caching HDD's with OpenVZ kernel?



## linuxthefish (Jul 7, 2014)

I have a server running OpenVZ and 2 large containers both using about 30% ram of the host node each. The server has two 7200RPM drives in software RAID 0 and an SSD drive attached also. Are there any solutions that would allow me to SSD cache the node while using the OpenVZ kernel? I've looked into dm-cache but I've heard it doesn't play nice with OpenVZ.

The idea is to have a large and fast storage area, and redundancy is not an issue!


----------



## Deleted (Jul 7, 2014)

flashcache. 

Just remember some of these kernel modules (non hardware based solutions) will be slower if your CPU is maxed out due to mutexes/locking. 

Personally, you should use a dedicate RAID card that support SSD caching and not some OS based thing. LSI MegaRaids are a good start for this..


----------

